
Original Grim Fandango design document released [pdf] - habs
http://www.doublefine.com/themes/site_themes/default/freestuff/GrimPuzzleDoc_small.pdf
======
andr
Ah, the one game that should've had a sequel but did not. I would've traded
Monkey Island 4 for GF2 gladly.

PS The tears of joy box on the very last page was a great touch.

~~~
jcl
How would they do a sequel? By the end of the game, everyone's dead.

~~~
teamonkey
At the start of the game, everyone's dead.

------
DarkShikari
The good old adventure game genre, seemingly dead today except for perhaps
Psychonauts, but the home of so many great games.

My favorite is Star Control II; perhaps a bit more action-oriented than a
"pure" adventure game, but still in many ways true to the concept. And, like
many adventure games, brilliantly hilarious at times (Zoq-Fot-Pik, anyone?)

~~~
shiranaihito
SCII is legendary! One of my all-time favourites too.

~~~
DarkShikari
And I forgot to mention, for those who don't know already, you can get the
game for free for a modern computer as _The Ur-Quan Masters_ (
<http://sc2.sourceforge.net/> ), due to the open-sourcing of the original
game's code. It runs natively on Windows and Linux (and I assume OS X), and
comes complete with all the audio of the 3DO version, too.

~~~
gommm
I discovered it not much time ago and it resulted in a sleepless night... very
good game

------
pogos
The best game ever created.

~~~
curiousgeorge
Fantastic game. I actually thought Psychonauts was even better. Tim Schafer is
a very rare gem.

------
kqr2
[http://www.google.com/products?q=grim+fandango&btnG=Sear...](http://www.google.com/products?q=grim+fandango&btnG=Search+Products&hl=en)

It looks like the game is still selling for $30+ in retail. I thought it would
be a lot cheaper by now.

------
stillmotion
I must be apart of the minority, but I still need to play this game. Added to
my list of "things to do after I've made bank".

------
threepwood
this game changed my life

~~~
Tichy
How?

------
mattmaroon
I never played the game, but this design doc is truly fascinating. Def in my
top 5 HN finds.

------
wensing
nostalgiastart

I was into Day of the Tentacle and Full Throttle but I never bought GF.

/endnostalgia

~~~
alex_c
Day of the Tentacle was one of favorite adventure games ever, but there was
really something special about Grim Fandango. Off the top of my head, I can't
think of any other game that combined superb art direction, music, ambiance,
story and memorable characters to the same extent as Grim Fandango.

I don't think it's too much hyperbole to say that Grim Fandango was the swan
song of an entire genre.

Now I'm getting sad :(

------
manny
THE greatest game ever.

